# Daisy's Here! (Pic Heavy)



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

We've had a great day with our new rescue, "Daisy"!!!!

She is adjusting beautifully. Amazingly, actually. She is very well-behaved, seems completely relaxed and Dude (our other standard) has accepted her completely.

It is so hard to look at her sitting so gracefully and all fluffy-clean on our carpeted floors and imagine that every night until tonight she has slept in a kennel in the woods on hard, filthy ground. She smelled of feces and now she smells wonderful! I'm so happy for her.

I'll share more photos and stuff later, but I had to get on here and at least share a few with you all (including a little youtube video of her and my daughter this morning).


: 






*Before:*


























*During:*


















*After:*


















*ANd here's her past; where she spent 6 days and 23 hours of each and every week  :*


----------



## alphabeta1897 (Feb 19, 2012)

What a pretty girl! Congrats!!


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

What a lucky girlie she is so lucky as is your family good luck with her:angel::angel:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_What a lovely girl that you found her. The transformation is amazing! Thank you for taking her into your lives._


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Aw, what a beautiful girl under all that hair! I'm SO glad you rescued her, I wish I could march over and rescue another one. I hope she's an amazing dog for you!


----------



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

She is a beauty! Congratulations. 

In those "after" pictures she looks so comfortable. Like it has been her home all this time. Its good to know one more poodle has a safe place.


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

Great transformation! I am so happy for all of you. She looks very sweet and in the after pic on the carpet she looks like she has always lived a life of luxury.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Great photos and video! I have avidly followed your posts about her.

She is very polite and calm with your children. I wish Leroy would get that way. Looks like she'll fit right in! I love the after photo!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Aw I love her. She is very pretty! She caught my hubby's eye from across the room, said something about adopting one like her for us. 

I think I will try and go this route for our next poodle. Sweet things like her deserve a chance. 

Congratulations, you have a beautiful family.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, thank you, thank you for showing her pictures.  She really looks calm and comfy on her carpet and so pretty! Amazing what a little soap and water will do. I hope she and dude have a wonderful time together - and now there are two. I can't imagine a poodle being left without people for so long. At least you know the second half of her life will be filled with them. I love how excited your daughter is about Daisy.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

She is beautiful! Daisy is so lucky to have you come into her life! Keep the photos coming ! love happy poodles!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow! She looks like a great dog. I could have never let either of my girls around children so soon. She is much prettier than I thought she would be! She is just beautiful !!! Thanks for sharing! And Thanks for giving that dog a chance in life, so happy for everyone.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Isn't she splendid? 

She's is still doing great- no issues at all with pottying outside or anything.

Interestingly enough, Dude didn't have any issues with her until bedtime. When we all headed into my bedroom and my husband and I got in bed, Dude got in is and then he growled when she came in the room. 

We had all been in and out of the rooms throughout the day and he didn't do that, only when we actually got in our beds.

She slept all night without making a peep right beside me on the floor. 

She hasn't barked at anything- not the UPS man or a neighbor walking their dog past the yard. The only slight issue that we've seen is that when there is food out, she will stand up on the counter to check it out. But really, that's hardly an issue- we can fix that.

The bright side is she is highly food motivated and we taught her "sit" and then "down" yesterday. 

I can't believe how lucky we are to have found two wonderful adult poodles; I really think she is going to fall into the groove here without a hitch!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

That is so good to hear ! I don't understand why everyone don't want adult dogs....I have not had a puppy in over 25 years and I don't think I will ever have another. Adults are so much easier and you can see exactly what you are getting, no surprise later... They cost less, or free! It's the only way to go. 

You are lucky! Both of mine still go nuts when anyone comes to the door. I just about had Carley trained and then Stella started it all over again. You have two great dogs!

P.S. Another wonderful thing about giving an adult dog a home is that you are taking a dog in need, instead of adding to the over breeding of puppies!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

What a great thanksgiving gift..your story brought tears to my eyes. Thank you so much for opening your heart, mind and home to this beautiful girl. She will change some over the weeks to come..she looks so calm and that shouldnt change..but as she learns your home is her home..she may bark at the mailman etc..I wonder if she has ever been groomed? How did she do with the blow drying? She really is a beautiful poodley girl. What a great save..I wish all the dogs at that "breeders" could be rescued and that they would not continue keeping dogs in that way..but we have to accept what we cannot change and have the courage to change the things we can.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Congratulations! Daisy is a beauty. So happy to hear that things are going well and hope it only gets better. You all have a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Because of Kuku telling us all about Peaches, this little guy got his forever home. I was telling my mom about the standard in the puppy mill and we had been trying so hard to get this little guy out of his awful home, and after our conversation, my mom called and told the woman she would take him herself ! His owner kept him in a crate for the first 18 months of his life, without even water expect for the few mins he was out each day. She claimed she could not get him housebroken and my mom has had him since kuku first told us about Peaches and he has not once gone in the house! Oh and this is a "show " person! So don't ever think just because someone shows their dogs that they are getting the best of care...


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

oh she is beautiful!! thank you for resucing her!!!!


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

kukukachoo said:


> Thanks everyone! Isn't she splendid?
> 
> She's is still doing great- no issues at all with pottying outside or anything.
> 
> ...


I have had similar experiences with other dogs that have been introduced into my house. The bed is a highly territorial area. As for barking, It takes a couple of weeks for a dog to be comfortable in a new home. Her personality will continue to evolve as time goes by.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

And a few of the new duo:


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

OOMPH Heart stoppa! Love the flair Daisy's got going on in the last pic of her.

Also, Daisy looks like she could fit inside of Dude! What a positively adorable 'dog couple'.


----------



## ArcadiaX (Sep 17, 2012)

What a Precious Princess Daisy is! :angel2: So glad she is getting along with everyone (meaning Dude). Who can blame her about the food? And such a different girl in her before and after set of pictures... She looked soooo calm getting her bath :bathbaby:, that's a sure marker in her favor as a good girl! Here's to a long, happy, healthy life with for Miz Daisy with you, Dude and the rest of your family! Happy Thanksgiving! :marchmellow:

ps: couldn't help the marshmallow guy, he just cracked me up!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

oh, and the only way i can get the two of them standing together from the front is when they are waiting at the door to come in (which of course is a mere 30 seconds after they've gone out!).


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

The two dogs are just fabulous! I can't believe how gorgeous, relaxed and comfortable Daisy looks. Please keep the photos coming. And we want every detail about how Dude and Daisy are interacting with each other and with the rest of the family. You have quite a fan club here!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Ms Stella said:


> What a great thanksgiving gift..your story brought tears to my eyes. Thank you so much for opening your heart, mind and home to this beautiful girl. She will change some over the weeks to come..she looks so calm and that shouldnt change..but as she learns your home is her home..she may bark at the mailman etc..I wonder if she has ever been groomed? How did she do with the blow drying? She really is a beautiful poodley girl. What a great save..I wish all the dogs at that "breeders" could be rescued and that they would not continue keeping dogs in that way..but we have to accept what we cannot change and have the courage to change the things we can.


As a matter of fact, she did bark at a person walking this morning. Oh well, dogs bark. Dude doesn't often so hopefully she'll learn from him. And not the other way around!

As for her grooming history...twice a year- that's it. It looks like her ears had the upper- half trimmed perhaps to the leather last time since the top half is shorter than the bottom. I'd be surprised if she had ever experienced a dryer but I watched them dry her yesterday and she was very accepting of it. 

I clipped her myself when we got home from the bath. I had to enlist my daughters help to pet her and talk to her while I did her face and feet. Its a pretty sloppy job since she didn't hold still nearly as well as Dude and it's my first time clipping a wriggler (and only fourth time ever clipping period).

I didn't get her feet well at all. I'm going to have her teeth cleaned next week so I'm going to ask that they do her feet then- maybe even while she is sleeping. She does have some pretty funky ears as well. She and dude are both seeing the vet at 10:00am tomorrow morning so we will start working on that then.

Oh, and I wanted to tell you something I was very surprised about. Along with her registration papers, I received the documentation of different health testing results. There's a hip joint evaluated- good, Cardiac- normal, patellar luxation- normal, and elbow dysphasia- normal. There's another form listing those that also has eyes but I don't know what the stuff beside it means.



Carley's Mom said:


> Because of Kuku telling us all about Peaches, this little guy got his forever home. I was telling my mom about the standard in the puppy mill and we had been trying so hard to get this little guy out of his awful home, and after our conversation, my mom called and told the woman she would take him herself ! His owner kept him in a crate for the first 18 months of his life, without even water expect for the few mins he was out each day. She claimed she could not get him housebroken and my mom has had him since kuku first told us about Peaches and he has not once gone in the house! Oh and this is a "show " person! So don't ever think just because someone shows their dogs that they are getting the best of care...


Awwww, how awesome. I'm so glad she took the plunge! Yay!


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

kukukachoo said:


> We've had a great day with our new rescue, "Daisy"!!!!


Oh, yes, traveling with open window, stinky dog which is changing in charming sweetie - we had same start with my Loki. So I wish you that your awesome girl will be same wonderful friend for you and you second dog as is Loki for me and my Dance.


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

She is beautiful and so lucky to have you, your family and Dude !!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

She's beautiful! I love how she is smiling in a couple of the pictures. Isn't it funny how fast she learned that she is allowed in the house? Wow. She's a keeper.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG! I was SOOOO excited when I saw your post ..I was waiting for her arrival cuz of the back story you had! She's Beautiful! She sounds like a match made in heaven(With You & Hubby becoming her guardian angels!) Now you've GOT TO keep us updated on her adjustment to her new loving home. 
I just love how she seems to be smiling in most of the pics! If she could talk I bet she'd say "Thank You!":angel:


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

Another Standard hits the poodle lottery.. congratulations and thank you for giving her a chance to reach her real potential and learn to be loved!! She'd been waiting long enough for you to come along.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

I am so happy for you! Daisy sounds just perfect.Did you ever imagine that within such a short time frame you'd be living with and loving two such wonderful dogs? Congratulations!!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

papoodles said:


> I am so happy for you! Daisy sounds just perfect.Did you ever imagine that within such a short time frame you'd be living with and loving two such wonderful dogs? Congratulations!!


No, I didn't ever imagine! We had two dogs for a long time and then after each of them passed we have been without dogs for 4 years. (We were waiting for our kids to get past baby and toddler stages.)

Having two back in the house is so fun. Having two adorable, smart POODLES is amazing!

I admit, I was never a poodle fan in the past. Not that I had anything against them, they just weren't even on my radar as a breed I would consider. In fact, I don't think I even knew of standard-sized poodles until we started our search for a dog earlier this year.

Things worked out even better than I dreamed they would!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

She is beautiful! She is all fluffy and adorable. You did a wonderful job with her and rescuing her from that horrible place. You're awesome!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

kukukachoo said:


> oh, and the only way i can get the two of them standing together from the front is when they are waiting at the door to come in (which of course is a mere 30 seconds after they've gone out!).


All these pictures melted my heart... I almost teared up... This is so wonderful... Im so glad for her and your family! and she is sooooo beautiful! they make a really cool pair! (both dogs) This is great... thanks so much for sharing... and its amazing how she is a rescue and has such great temperament and looks!!!!!!!


----------

